# Pulling a child in a trailer



## TBaGZ (Jun 6, 2009)

I am going to go look at a Burley trailer today after work. I am planning on picking up a hybrid to pull it behind because I am not too sure if it would cause any un wanted stress on my carbon frame and I also would like to have a kickstand on the bike it is attached to so I am not always looking for something to lean it up against. My questions I guess is do any of you pull a trailer with your carbon road bikes? Also, do you ride your normal routes on the road in bike lanes or do you stick to trails and sidewalks? Kind of nervous about the whole situation because my daughter (first child) is just turning one. But at the same time I am really excited to get her out with me.


----------



## Aggdaddy (Jun 18, 2010)

I have recently purchased a schwinn bicycle trailer. My daughter is turning two this month. I have decided to just roll easy and ride on trails and very low traffic neighborhood routes. I'm a little nervous as well when having her on the back end. I can't really tell if she's enjoying it though. However it was really hot on the maiden voyage, so I'll try again when its cooler. I have several bikes to choose from and I am definitely not putting it on my road bike. No reason to go that fast. I'll put it on my wife's walmart bike (schwinn). I can ride that one ok. tried it on my offroad bike (gary Fisher), it was ok, but the attachment doesn't fit too well.


----------



## seemana (Jul 1, 2009)

I converted an old mtn bike into a single speed drop bar kid haulin' machine. With it setup as is, I stick mostly to the bike trails in our area. Hauling a trailer with a 40 lb kid in the back makes it a solid workout without going too fast. I can get a 15 mile ride on our local trails...long enough to feel like I did something and short enough to not completely bore my 3 yr old. My son and I both like being in town on the bike trails better than the open road...more for him to look at and less worries for me.

Have fun!


----------



## travelin' man (Jul 11, 2009)

When my daughter was a toddler (18 years ago), she LOVED riding in her Burley trailer. Always had her helmet on and took a teddy bear and a couple of books. On orgainzed tours, she was always the center of attention at the SAG stops. I never felt it was dangerous to use it on rural roads, but I would stay away from urban roads. Like pulling any trailer, starting, stopping, and turning take longer. 

I don't think I would hook that thing up to a carbon frame either. 

By the way, I got 80% of what I paid for it new after using it for three years. At that time, the Burley was clearly the best on the market.


----------



## smoothie7 (Apr 11, 2011)

I can't wait to have kids so I can share my passion of riding with them


----------



## seemana (Jul 1, 2009)

smoothie7 said:


> I can't wait to have kids so I can share my passion of riding with them


It is pretty cool. My 3 yr old woke up this morning as I was heading out the door at 5:15. He was bummed that he couldn't go with me on the ride. "But dad, I like to ride with you."

Good stuff.


----------



## shankldu (Apr 28, 2011)

*Trailer*

I wouldnt do it look at the other post here about the rear chainstay snapping buy a cheap steel beater, old italian bikes are nice to do this with your child if you have the room and the carbon rig just for you .









TBaGZ said:


> I am going to go look at a Burley trailer today after work. I am planning on picking up a hybrid to pull it behind because I am not too sure if it would cause any un wanted stress on my carbon frame and I also would like to have a kickstand on the bike it is attached to so I am not always looking for something to lean it up against. My questions I guess is do any of you pull a trailer with your carbon road bikes? Also, do you ride your normal routes on the road in bike lanes or do you stick to trails and sidewalks? Kind of nervous about the whole situation because my daughter (first child) is just turning one. But at the same time I am really excited to get her out with me.


----------



## pwork (Feb 25, 2009)

We have a chariot with the stroller and bike attachments. We've been pushing her since she was 2 weeks old and pulling since 4weeks (10 months now). She get excited when she we put her in there. 

We've pulled it our carbon road bikes, but prefer our CX. If you get one with a skewer mount, I wouldn't worry about pulling her on your carbon bike. If it attaches anywhere else I'd think twice. He$$ of a workout with her back there. We mainly stick to back roads and bike lanes, but have pulled her on the highway with no issues.


----------



## mohair_chair (Oct 3, 2002)

I bought an inexpensive hybird bike specifically to pull the trailer. No way I'm using my good stuff, and no chance in hell that I would use my carbon bike.

Mainly I ride one of the two local MUTs, but to get to either one I have to ride on some low-traffic roads with and without bike lanes. I ride on roads without bike lanes, but only if they are reasonably low traffic. Sometimes I can't avoid a busy road without a bike lane, so I ride on the sidewalk, but never for very long. Riding on the sidewalk in a business district or where there are lots of apartments can be more stressful than riding on the road, so I try to avoid situations like that. But sometimes, you do what you gotta do.

I've found pretty good routes from my home, but they aren't the routes I would normally ride my road bike on. I don't usually go very far with the trailer. Maybe 10 miles max. It's hard work dragging 40+ pounds around, and it can get a little boring riding so slow all the time. I usually like to go somewhere, like a park, let the kid out to play for a while, then pack up and ride home. Riding around aimlessly is not my thing.


----------



## TBaGZ (Jun 6, 2009)

Well I picked up a used D'Lite. It is in pretty good shape excpet it is missing the hitch mount for the bike. I'll have to see if my local shop can get me one or ebay. My buddy at the shop is calling around to his supplier to see if they have any left over hybrids that he can get me at a good price. I know my bike is nothing crazy special (Fuji Team) but I don't exactly have the money to replace it if something did happen. 

There are a few parks around that I can either ride to without being on the roads long or one farely close by that I toss the bikes and trailer in the truck and be at in a few minutes. Can't wait to get everything and get riding.


----------



## Kai Winters (Aug 23, 2009)

I had a Burley trailer that I pulled with my Specialized Rockhopper. My daughter loved riding in it. We went everywhere and made awesome memories. I pulled it along city streets with no problems at all. 

My daughter is now 26 and competing in her first sprint tri in Sept...pretty cool stuff hehehe.


----------



## Chexcaliber (Apr 24, 2009)

I hooked the the to my Cannondale once, and wouldn't do ti again. I was reluctant to screw the clamp to the seatstay very tightly, so there was play between bik and trailer when I accelerated or braked. like everybody else, I prefer my old hardtail mountain bike or singlespeed cruiser for trailer duty. 

The best bike rides with kids stop at the playground or the snow cone stand.


----------



## garylb (Aug 21, 2010)

I was worried about my carbon frame and burley trailer with my basset hound in it so I asked first and this is the answer

"I have the trek 2300 down tube shifter so it is old and want to upgrade to the 5.2 but I need to know will the 5.2 pull the burley trailer with my 50lb dog or is that a bad idea"

Chris from Trek HQ in Waterloo, WI said:

"Yes, the 5.2 will be fine pulling a trailer."


----------



## PJay (May 28, 2004)

*steel mountain bike*

i would totally go for a low-cost (used) decent mountain bike.
if you really plan to do a lot of miles, then maybe a hybrid, or old steel road bike.

some old, used mtn bike would let you figure out if the kid really likes this, and if you area really gonna get out there enough to later justify an upgrade.

i just keep using my old, no-name mtn bike for pulling my two preschoolers in the trailer.

i don't care that the chainstay is getting destroyed. also, the mtn bike seems more stable when i carry stuff, like backpack if we are making a picnic-ride out of the whole deal. also, we can wander from our bike, and not worry too much abt the whole rig getting stolen - since i got it all used from craigslist, i could replace it all for close to 100.

it is fun to figure out various playgrounds within riding distance, and let your kids discover new playgrounds.

i would never clamp one of these things on to carbon. well, if i won the lottery, i totally would clamp one onto a madone or something. and i would contract someone to make me a carbon fiber trailer, with carbon-fiber sippy-cup holders.

either way, enjoy.


----------



## andyjc (May 18, 2011)

Another vote for a mountain bike.

I had to upgrade the wheelset to a hefty all mountain variety after I started breaking spokes on my lighter set.

Carbon road bike for towing? no way... not mine...

Be prepared to get into excellent shape. After towing my son for the past year I'm in the best shape of my life...


----------



## PJay (May 28, 2004)

*Be safe. Short Local rides.*

I have had my kids riding along starting abt the same age: 1yo.

start on short rides- let them just get used to the whole idea. they have to get used to a breeze that comes off the rear wheel, the debris that gets kicked up there down low, the seatbelt, the helmet, the protective eyewear.

for me, it helps that my boys want to copy everything i do - so if i waer helmet and glasses, they do - at least for a stretch of time.

i have had one have a 'melt-down,' and refuse to ride in the trailer - so we walked abt half a mile until the meltdown was over. this was just one of those terrible-two meltdowns. and we were too close to home to burn a sag-wagon call.

kids eventually get used to the whole deal, just like they get used to car seats.


----------

